# Newbie Rhinestone Question



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have started looking at the DAS system, but I have a simple, and possibly dumb question. After you cut the stencil and then brush the stones over it to get them to fill in, how do the stones all get turned the correct way where the hot fix adhesive is all one way?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not a dumb question at all!
The stones settle into the holes and have no wiggle room when they're turned the correct way. If they're upside down, then they're slippery and the brush just brushes them right out. So once a hole is filled, the stone won't come out. You just keep brushing them over the template until all of the holes are filled. Occasionally a stone or two will still be turned upside down and you just flip them with your tweezers.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Normally, if the holes are cut correctly they will fall in correctly. Those that do not can be easily turned over with the pick tool. One thing to keep in mind no matter what system you go with is to dump a LOT of stones on the stencil. Watch the videos on the DAS site and on you tube. I use the sponge brush that comes with the system to brush the stones in. I evidently do not do the gold pan thing right as I never had much luck with that.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks. I am about to make the dive. I just need to educate myself a tad more.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its a magical thing how they go in flat side down,, it has to do with weight and the flat side of the stones but you will find that 99% of the stones are right side up,, only small amounts of hand work is needed..


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Shur-Line pad is the key. Once I started using it, I was intrigued by how almost all of the stones would end up the correct way if you just continued brushing. So I leaned down so I could watch what was happening and noticed that the little bristles in the Shur-Line brush would tend to knock out those stones that were positioned upside down in holes, but not disturb those that were right side up! Thus, as it would empty out holes and more stones were brushed over those empty holes, then more would fill with right side up stones. Of course, empty holes might also then fill with upside down stones, but again, as you keep brushing, those stones will get knocked out again, and eventually, right side up stones will land in those holes. The key is... keep brushing! Also, make sure you cut your holes a little larger than the stone diameter so that the stones can more easily fall into the holes. I have a video showing how easy it is to make these: Cutting templates on the Maxx.

Be sure to check out ALL of the systems/options available for creating rhinestone templates. There's a thread here that lists your many choices.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

SandyMcC said:


> The Shur-Line pad is the key. Once I started using it, I was intrigued by how almost all of the stones would end up the correct way if you just continued brushing. So I leaned down so I could watch what was happening and noticed that the little bristles in the Shur-Line brush would tend to knock out those stones that were positioned upside down in holes, but not disturb those that were right side up! Thus, as it would empty out holes and more stones were brushed over those empty holes, then more would fill with right side up stones. Of course, empty holes might also then fill with upside down stones, but again, as you keep brushing, those stones will get knocked out again, and eventually, right side up stones will land in those holes. The key is... keep brushing! Also, make sure you cut your holes a little larger than the stone diameter so that the stones can more easily fall into the holes. I have a video showing how easy it is to make these: Cutting templates on the Maxx.
> 
> Be sure to check out ALL of the systems/options available for creating rhinestone templates. There's a thread here that lists your many choices.


Sandy McC: Thanks as always for your advice and your great videos! 

Here's my thoughts and a question. Using my Funtime Deluxe software, I cut a pattern of filled rectangles from my rhinestone template material using the 10ss, 11ss, 12ss, 13ss rhinestone sizes to see which one would work better with my small cutter (Silhouette SD). I'm still having a little trouble with stones not getting in place. The "swirling" of the stones around the template seems to knock out a lot of the ones that already went in! I wonder if because my material is thinner than others, that may be why the stones don't stay in as well? What do you think?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

MDsUnique said:


> Sandy McC: Thanks as always for your advice and your great videos!
> 
> Here's my thoughts and a question. Using my Funtime Deluxe software, I cut a pattern of filled rectangles from my rhinestone template material using the 10ss, 11ss, 12ss, 13ss rhinestone sizes to see which one would work better with my small cutter (Silhouette SD). I'm still having a little trouble with stones not getting in place. The "swirling" of the stones around the template seems to knock out a lot of the ones that already went in! I wonder if because my material is thinner than others, that may be why the stones don't stay in as well? What do you think?


What material are you using?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

MDsUnique said:


> Sandy McC: Thanks as always for your advice and your great videos!
> 
> Here's my thoughts and a question. Using my Funtime Deluxe software, I cut a pattern of filled rectangles from my rhinestone template material using the 10ss, 11ss, 12ss, 13ss rhinestone sizes to see which one would work better with my small cutter (Silhouette SD). I'm still having a little trouble with stones not getting in place. The "swirling" of the stones around the template seems to knock out a lot of the ones that already went in! I wonder if because my material is thinner than others, that may be why the stones don't stay in as well? What do you think?


If you're cutting the green Hartco, then I would be very surprised to hear that they are getting knocked out. I make patterns from that, as well as from the black rubber. I assume you're using the Shur-Line pad for the brushing? You don't have to brush with force... maybe try lightening up on the brushing and see if that helps. I do occasionally see a few good ones get removed, but in general, just 15 seconds or so of brushing will get 99% of the holes filled correctly and then I just have to move a few more into empty holes. I almost never find any that are upside down.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

SandyMcC said:


> If you're cutting the green Hartco, then I would be very surprised to hear that they are getting knocked out. I make patterns from that, ......


I'm using the material from the Silhouette Rhinestone kit which is a light green color. I was using it for getting my feet wet before buying other supplies.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That should work just fine. Are you using a Shur-line brush?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also feel a bit of the magic is in how many stones you put on your template to be pushed in,, 
The stones actually bumping against each other ends up pushing each other in the holes,, very easy

If you dont have the right size holes the stones will not flow in or turn right side up, you need to make your stones holes larger than the stone itself, so it can go in and stay in.

All Rhinestones are not equal in size even tho they are sold as 6ss or 10ss,16ss, 20ss, ect,, they all vary slightly

So adding a lil more spacing for the holes will allow for different kinds of stones you use.

Here is a guide to start and then adjust as you go

6ss-2mm stones create a 2.5 size hole in the rhinestone softwares that require this type of sizing

10ss-3mm stones create a 3.5 size hole in the rhinestone software that require this type of sizing

6ss-2mm stones go to a 9-10ss size hole for programs that require this type of sizing

10ss-3mm stones go to a 12.50 -13ss size hole for programs that require this type of sizing

Hope this give you a good start,


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I tried another design tonight and had a little better results than before. The combination of using even a slightly larger hole (13ss for a 10ss sized stone) and getting a good circular motion to the brush I think makes a difference. It'll just take a little more testing & practice. Thanks again!


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

SandyMcC said:


> That should work just fine. Are you using a Shur-line brush?


 Yes, I am , Sandy. Like I posted just above, I think I need a little extra practice in moving the brush around.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

for the rubber material try a figure 8 motion,, 

for Flock try a light wave motion


----------

